# Pilates for Muay Thai



## groundpounder17 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi everyone.  
I have just taken up Muay Thai after becoming fascinated by it a few years ago when I was in the marines.  My problem is that my flexibility needs improvement as well as my balance and core strength.  

I have been trying to find a solid dvd that would allow me to address all of the above weaknesses.  I found Yoga for martial arts and also Karate Pilates which is advertised on this site.  Can anyone comment on either of these DVDs?  Does anyone have any recommendations for yoga or pilates DVDs that would improve my flexibility and core strength.

Thanks


----------



## Skpotamus (Sep 17, 2008)

To quote my first instructor "if you want to get good at pushups, do pushups"

Your flexibility and core strength will be improved as you continue to train.  Ask your coach what they recommend for you to work on.  When I asked my first coach this same question, he told me to kick the bag 500 times a day, trying to kick as high and hard as I can.  Then throw another 500 kicks in air as high and fast as I can.  

There aren't really any shortcuts, just keep on kicking and pushing yourself and your kicks will get higher as you get stronger.


----------



## Bangis (Nov 2, 2008)

groundpounder17 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I have just taken up Muay Thai after becoming fascinated by it a few years ago when I was in the marines.  My problem is that my flexibility needs improvement as well as my balance and core strength.
> 
> I have been trying to find a solid dvd that would allow me to address all of the above weaknesses.  I found Yoga for martial arts and also Karate Pilates which is advertised on this site.  Can anyone comment on either of these DVDs?  Does anyone have any recommendations for yoga or pilates DVDs that would improve my flexibility and core strength.
> ...



I haven't watched either of those DVD's yoga is yoga, no matter what DVD it is.  I just started doing yoga with my wife a few weeks ago and it has already helped flexibility and my core strength exponentially.  Honestly, yoga is pretty tough.  But work on your form above all things, otherwise it is not going to give you the results you want.  I can't stress it enough.


----------

